# Welche Maus hat den besten Laser?



## Nyuki (1. April 2012)

Hi !

Welche Maus, hat eurer Meinung nach den besten Laser verbaut und wo liegen da die Unterschiede?


----------



## ASD_588 (1. April 2012)

Die logitech G 500 hat nen guten laser und ligt auch gut in der hand.



> wo liegen da die Unterschiede?


abtastrate, Dpi, laser oder LED oder bluetrack oder so ähnlich...


----------



## conspiracy (1. April 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> Welche Maus, hat eurer Meinung nach den besten Laser verbaut und wo liegen da die Unterschiede?



Den besten Sensor haben die Zowie AM und die Razer Deathadder, ist der gleiche, Avago-Sensor ADNS-3090. Sind zwar keine Lasermäuse, aber optische Sensoren sind Erfahrungsgemäß besser.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (1. April 2012)

>Den besten Sensor haben die Zowie AM und die Razer Deathadder<

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, ich habe ebenfalls die Deathadder (3600dpi) seit 1Jahr +/-
Sie hatte bis her noch keinen Einzigen Aussetzer ^^


----------



## dragonlort (1. April 2012)

also die roccat kone + hatt ja glaube 6000dpi ist das dan nicht besser als 3600dpi?


----------



## koxbox (1. April 2012)

Schon totaler Dünnpfiff, wie die Community dem ganzen DPI- Wahn so förmlich aus der Hand frißt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. April 2012)

koxbox schrieb:


> Schon totaler Dünnpfiff, wie die Community dem ganzen DPI- Wahn so förmlich aus der Hand frißt


 Genauso wie der Megapixel-Wahn bei den Digi-Knipsen.


----------



## Nyuki (1. April 2012)

Hi.

Da stimme ich zu mit MegaPixel & Dpi.

Was ist am Avago-Sensor ADNS-3090 so besonderes? 

und

Was hat die Sensei/G700/Mamba für Sensoren eigentlich verbaut?


----------



## gh0st76 (1. April 2012)

Das besondere an dem 3090 ist, dass er keine Prediction hat. Keine Beschleunigung und sonstiges. Der ist einfach nur absolut zuverlässig.

Sensei, G700 haben den Avago ADNS-9500. Die Mamba den grottigen Phillips Twin-Eye.


----------



## OctoCore (1. April 2012)

Man könnte auch sagen, das Besondere am ADNS-3090 ist, dass er kein Laser ist. 
Im Grunde braucht man heute auch keine Laser-Optik - die "normalen" Sensoren haben in den letzten Jahren nachgezogen und sind in Sachen Auflösung gut genug.
Man kommt mit deutlich weniger als 5000 dpi oder cpi in jeder Situation klar.
Ein paar Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## Nyuki (1. April 2012)

Welcher ist denn besser, genauer , präziser bzw. Vor und Nachteile, ADNS-3090 oder ADNS-9500?

Der 3090 ist optisch und der 9500 Laser so wie ich das verstanden habe.

Gibts da eine Liste die akutalisiert wird, wo man von jeder Maus alle technichen Details nachlesen kann?


----------



## Neox (1. April 2012)

Bester Sensor ist 3090 -> Zowie AM und fertsch


----------



## Nyuki (1. April 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Bester Sensor ist 3090 -> Zowie AM und fertsch



WooT

sowas würde mein kleiner Sohn sofort glauben und bei der nächsten Empfehlung das gleiche schreiben^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. April 2012)

Kann dir die G500 empfehlen liegt gut in der Hand und arbeitet absolut zuverlassig.


----------



## Nyuki (1. April 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Kann dir die G500 empfehlen liegt gut in der Hand und arbeitet absolut zuverlassig.


 
Ich danke dir und euch für eure Empfehlung.

Mich interessiert aber nur der Optische Sensor/Laser der in Mäusen verbaut ist und wo da die Unterschiede liegen.



Nyuki schrieb:


> Welcher ist denn besser, genauer , präziser bzw. Vor und Nachteile, ADNS-3090 oder ADNS-9500?
> 
> Der 3090 ist optisch und der 9500 Laser so wie ich das verstanden habe.
> 
> Gibts da eine Liste die akutalisiert wird, wo man von jeder Maus alle technichen Details nachlesen kann?


----------



## psiRo (2. April 2012)

Mouse Reference Thread

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AosJbEwEG9GpdEpBMGc1ZXo0S3BLQm1YQ09jeVZ6bEE&w=100&h=650

sollte dir ein bisschen helfen


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2012)

Der Sensor/Laser allein bringts ja auch nicht - die Firmware spielt dabei eine nicht ganz unwichtige Rolle.
Um das Lesen von Tests kommt man am Ende doch nicht herum - manche sind weniger ausführlich, manche mehr. Ausführlich war z.B. >der hier< zu meiner aktuellen Maus, bis ins Detail - so sehr, dass ich meine Maus bis jetzt noch nicht einmal zerlegt habe - und das mache ich sonst eigentlich immer. 

Was Präzision angeht - naja, ich fahre mit der Maus auf 2x 2 cm rum. Ich habe eine ruhige Hand - aber für mehr Präzision dann doch nicht mehr. Der Nutzen hält sich also in Grenzen.
Es gibt auch Nachteile - meine erste Lasermaus war die Razer Copperhead mit Was-weiß-ich-Laser mit bis zu 2000 dpi - mehr war nicht drin. Aber dafür war die auch recht robust und stolperte auch kaum bei ein paar Krümeln auf dem Pad. Wenn sie wirklich bockte, wußte ich: Jetzt ist es mal wieder Zeit, den Hochdruck-Dampfstrahler aufs Mousepad loszulassen.
Der jetzige Avago 9500 hoppelt schon bei winzigsten Krümeln oder eingetrockneten Kakao-Spritzern, die mit bloßem Auge kaum zu sehen sind - die alte Razer hat sowas nicht bemerkt.
Okay - das hat den Vorteil, das ich mein Pad grundsätzlich vorher abwische, wenn ich ernsthaft zocken möchte, auch wenn ich nichts sehe.
Das führt auch zu weniger Cracker & Chips und mehr Mineralwasser am Spiel- und Arbeitsplatz. Das ist nicht nur besser für Hygiene und Hardware, sondern auch für die Figur.


----------



## Nyuki (2. April 2012)

psiRo schrieb:


> Mouse Reference Thread
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AosJbEwEG9GpdEpBMGc1ZXo0S3BLQm1YQ09jeVZ6bEE&w=100&h=650
> 
> sollte dir ein bisschen helfen



Danke für den Post der Liste.

@Octocore

Ich benutze seit 2010 die G700 und habe sie nach dem Kauf sofort aufgeschraubt um mir das Innenleben anzuschauen.Ich weiss nicht warum aber seit Anfang an habe ich Probleme, gerade bei Ego shooter. Kleine Ziele sofort zu erfassen.Mit meiner alten Mx 500/510/518 wie auch die G5 hatte ich das Problem nie.Nun kommt noch dazu das ich auch seit 2010 auf einen 27 Zoll Full Hd Spiele und vorher nur 22 Zoll 1680x1080.

Wenn ich im Windows bin, muss ich mich immer korrigieren.Früher mit den Mäusen habe ich es in einem Zug geschafft die Maus korrekt auf das Icon ect. zu bringen.Mit der G700 / ADNS-9500 gehts einfach nicht.
Entweder ich ziehe vorbei weil ich zu schnell bin oder zulangsam...Ich bin alle Funktionen im Maustreiber Logitech durchgegenagen.Es klappt einfach nicht.Das habe ich auch schon in Logitech Forum gelesen von anderen Usern die das gleiche Problem haben.
Nur warum ist das so ?


----------



## Neox (2. April 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> WooT
> 
> sowas würde mein kleiner Sohn sofort glauben und bei der nächsten Empfehlung das gleiche schreiben^^


 

Ja, wieso auch nich? Keine Prediction -> kein Accel. kein Angle Snapping. Das Teil ist im Gegensatz zu Roccat Kone und Co sehr gut verarbeitet und sehr leicht. Zudem ist sie sehr vielseitg einsetzbar: Lowsense/Midsense und auch Highsense, wobei sie ganz klar für Lowsense ausgelegt ist. 
Also ich weiß ja nicht, was du gegen meine Aussage hast/hattest. Optische Sensoren sind nun einfach mal besser als Laser, da wie gesagt: Keine Prediction, was die Maus unbestreitbar genauer macht. Das sieht man immer schön bei den großen CSS Turnieren. Keiner spielt logiblöd und Roccat. Man sieht meist Intelli 1.1, CM Spawn und Zowie EC1/EC2 und jetzt AM/ AM GS. 

Steelseries Xai/Sensai kannst du rauchen -  das ist Mist. Ich habe 2x eine Xai gehabt und 1x Sensai. Der Sensor ist genauso crap wie der bei der G500/G700. Nichtabschaltbares Accel. und die Verarbeitung war bei der Xai war unter aller Sau, da ist die Sensai besser. 
Die G700 ist für richtiges Gaming zu schwer (meine Meinung) und der Sensor ist, naja eher durchschnitt. Doch sie ist griffig und man rutscht nicht ab.


----------



## Nyuki (2. April 2012)

Ja das ist doch mal ne Aussage.Es Liegt am am Sensor und nicht an Der Zowie* . Es gibt einige Mäuse die den ADNS-3090 verbaut habe und somit agieren alle gleich oder?

Die G700 hat den gleichen verbaut wie die Sensei, somit würde die für "mich" schon mal wegfallen.Angel Snapping kann ich aus und anmachen.

DIe G700 ohne das blöde steife Kabel wirkt auf dem Stoffpad gar nicht schwer.Nur halt der Sensor ist wie schon beschrieben...

Was ist Accel.?Kann man das an ausschalten?

Ich habe nun die G700 mit dem ADNS-9500 Sensor seit 2010 und kann nach der langen Zeit noch immer nicht pärzise die Maus führen.Das ist so ärgerlich.

Edit:Laut einigen Usern soll die Zowie AM sehr laut sein bei Klickgeräuschen wie auch die Microschalter Klickverhalten soll nicht so dolle sein.


----------



## Neox (2. April 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Ja das ist doch mal ne Aussage.Es Liegt am am Sensor und nicht an Der Zowie* . Es gibt einige Mäuse die den ADNS-3090 verbaut habe und somit agieren alle gleich oder?
> 
> Die G700 hat den gleichen verbaut wie die Sensei, somit würde die für "mich" schon mal wegfallen.Angel Snapping kann ich aus und anmachen.
> 
> ...


 

Accel. ist die Mausbeschleunigung. Wenn du eine Maus langsam um 10cm bewegst ist die Spur auf dem Display kleiner als wenn du sie schnell um 10cm bewegst -> deswegen ungenau.
Die G700/G500/Xai/Sensai/G9x also alle mit dem ADNS 9500 haben ein nichtabschaltbares Accel. von 5%. Das kriegst du nicht weg und ehrlich: Ich merke es in jeder Sekunde  Das was du beschrieben hast: Mal zu weit mal zu kurz ist das typische Accel. verhalten und daher Müll. 

Ich habe eine Intelli und eine AM neben ca 35 weiteren Mäusen. Ich nutze für CSS persönlich lieber die Intelli, einfach weil es mehr Gewohnheit ist und ich mich nicht umstellen mag. Aber bei Rollenspielen und allen anderen Sachen ausser CSS nehme ich die AM.


----------



## conspiracy (2. April 2012)

Neox schrieb:
			
		

> Accel. ist die Mausbeschleunigung. Wenn du eine Maus langsam um 10cm bewegst ist die Spur auf dem Display kleiner als wenn du sie schnell um 10cm bewegst -> deswegen ungenau.
> Die G700/G500/Xai/Sensai/G9x also alle mit dem ADNS 9500 haben ein nichtabschaltbares Accel. von 5%. Das kriegst du nicht weg und ehrlich: Ich merke es in jeder Sekunde  Das was du beschrieben hast: Mal zu weit mal zu kurz ist das typische Accel. verhalten und daher Müll.
> 
> Ich habe eine Intelli und eine AM neben ca 35 weiteren Mäusen. Ich nutze für CSS persönlich lieber die Intelli, einfach weil es mehr Gewohnheit ist und ich mich nicht umstellen mag. Aber bei Rollenspielen und allen anderen Sachen ausser CSS nehme ich die AM.



Nur kurz OT  du bist auf jeden Fall ne coole Socke und ein richtiger Mauspurist, wollte das nur kurz loswerden, kann unterwegs mit der App den Beitrag leider nicht (neudeutsch) "liken" hehe.


----------



## Neox (2. April 2012)

Coole Socke gefällt mir  irgendwann ging mit der dpi-quark aufn sack und ich habe mich damit beschäftigt.


----------



## conspiracy (2. April 2012)

Neox schrieb:
			
		

> Coole Socke gefällt mir  irgendwann ging mit der dpi-quark aufn sack und ich habe mich damit beschäftigt.



Joa, mit über 35 Mäusen hast dich auf jeden Fall damit beschäftigt  da kannst ja schon nen Zoo aufmachen. Auf jeden Fall n1 und gute Einstellung. Aber genug ge'ot't


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. April 2012)

conspiracy schrieb:


> ...mit über 35 Mäusen...kannst ja schon nen Zoo aufmachen...


 Hach wie _niedlich_, ein Kleintierzoo... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyuki (2. April 2012)

conspiracy schrieb:


> Den besten Sensor haben die Zowie AM und die Razer Deathadder, ist der gleiche, Avago-Sensor ADNS-3090. Sind zwar keine Lasermäuse, aber optische Sensoren sind Erfahrungsgemäß besser.


 
Laut liste hat die Razer Deathadder aber nicht den 3090 verbaut?


----------



## turbosnake (2. April 2012)

Welcher Liste?
Möglich das Razer einen anderen Namen hat, da sie etwas angepasst haben, aber die Aussage müssts stimmen.


----------



## Nyuki (2. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Welcher Liste?
> Möglich das Razer einen anderen Namen hat, da sie etwas angepasst haben, aber die Aussage müssts stimmen.


 
Den Sensor unbenennen?Das glaube ich weniger...

Razer Deathadder 3.5GAvago ADNS-S3888
Razer Deathadder 3GAvago ADNS-S3668
Das sieht nicht nach dem 3090 aus


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. April 2012)

Ich bin mal so frei und poste hier auch mal.
Bin grd dabei einen neuen PC zu kaufen (und Gaming-technisch dann wieder am PC anzufangen).
Die Zowie AM gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut. Perfekt auf meine Wünsche abgestimmt (wenig schnick-schnack, guter laser, keine unnötigen Tasten, keine zu hohe DPI).
ich schweif mal kurz aus: Also ich spiele seit ca. 2007 FPS und bin aber jedoch seit Nov. 2009 vom PC weg und zockte bis jetzt auf der 360. also ich hab in den 2-3 Jahren am PC mit einer 2-Tasten-mini-notebookmaus gezockt  man gewöhnt sich dran. however...
jedenfalls hab ich damals gemerkt, dass ich ultra hohe DPI (damals waren 3200 DPI schon ultra ;D) gar nicht brauche und eher mit mittleren DPI werten zurecht komme.
ach. ich schreib schon wieder zu viel... also kurz gesagt gefällt mir die AM eben wegen der DPI-Anzahl, dem Laser und den 2 Daumen-Tasten (die für mich ausreichen^^) Da es aber in DE keine "Offline"-Reseller gibt, sondern nur Onlineshops, ist das jetzt halt bisschen spekulation, weil ich ja nicht testfühlen kann...
Habt ihr dazu Meinungen? Oder würdet ihr mir was raten?


----------



## conspiracy (2. April 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mal so frei und poste hier auch mal.
> Bin grd dabei einen neuen PC zu kaufen (und Gaming-technisch dann wieder am PC anzufangen).
> Die Zowie AM gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut. Perfekt auf meine Wünsche abgestimmt (wenig schnick-schnack, guter laser, keine unnötigen Tasten, keine zu hohe DPI).
> ich schweif mal kurz aus: Also ich spiele seit ca. 2007 FPS und bin aber jedoch seit Nov. 2009 vom PC weg und zockte bis jetzt auf der 360. also ich hab in den 2-3 Jahren am PC mit einer 2-Tasten-mini-notebookmaus gezockt  man gewöhnt sich dran. however...
> ...



Hi 

Also ich bin der Meinung das dir die Zowie in jedem Fall gefallen wird und das du damit zufrieden sein wirst  in ihrer Schlichtheit ist sie perfekt, super Verarbeitung und Funktionalität. Ich hab sie mir auch "einfach so" gekauft.


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. April 2012)

Ok. schön (:
so langsam wird das mit dem geplanten Gaming Setup. Brauch ich nur noch ne Tastatur


----------



## conspiracy (2. April 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. schön (:
> so langsam wird das mit dem geplanten Gaming Setup. Brauch ich nur noch ne Tastatur



Interesse an ner mechanischen ? Wie ist da deine Budgetgrenze ?


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. April 2012)

Da ich, wie bereits erwähnt, mich eh komplett umstellen muss/werde (von Controller auf Mause/Keyboard) ist denk' ich eine mechanische ganz nett. Hatte mir bereits diese eine Zowie angeschaut.. ka wie sie gerade heisst.
Budget bin ich relativ offen..  insgesamt hab ich mit so ca. 1200€ gerechnet. Ich bin gerade dabei, mein PC-Setup insoweit zu optimieren, um den ein oder anderen Taler rauszuschlagen. Dann bleibt auch etwas mehr für Tasta + Maus übrig...
ich glaube aber dass ich mich bezüglich Tastatur in anderen Threads umsehe (der hier ist ja eig. Mausbezogen und ich möchte ja auch nicht unnötig zum OT beitragen )


----------



## conspiracy (2. April 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich, wie bereits erwähnt, mich eh komplett umstellen muss/werde (von Controller auf Mause/Keyboard) ist denk' ich eine mechanische ganz nett. Hatte mir bereits diese eine Zowie angeschaut.. ka wie sie gerade heisst.
> Budget bin ich relativ offen..  insgesamt hab ich mit so ca. 1200€ gerechnet. Ich bin gerade dabei, mein PC-Setup insoweit zu optimieren, um den ein oder anderen Taler rauszuschlagen. Dann bleibt auch etwas mehr für Tasta + Maus übrig...
> ich glaube aber dass ich mich bezüglich Tastatur in anderen Threads umsehe (der hier ist ja eig. Mausbezogen und ich möchte ja auch nicht unnötig zum OT beitragen )



Stimmt, immer dieses OT'n  check dein Postfach


----------



## Nyuki (3. April 2012)

Oh Jung...


----------



## gh0st76 (3. April 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Den Sensor unbenennen?Das glaube ich weniger...
> 
> Razer Deathadder 3.5GAvago ADNS-S3888
> Razer Deathadder 3GAvago ADNS-S3668
> Das sieht nicht nach dem 3090 aus


 
Der S-3888 ist so gesehen der gleiche Sensor wie der 3090. Razer wollte nur was exclusives haben und darum wurde da was dran geändert.


----------

